# Springfield Ma Woodworking show Jam 12-14 2018



## Rich P. (Dec 26, 2017)

How many members from the great Northeast will be attending the woodworking show in Springfield Mass. Jan 12-14?

Rich P.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh great reminder!!

@duncsuss 
@Ralph Muhs 
@sprucegum 


Lemme find some more peeps to tag...


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2017)

@phinds 

@NYWoodturner 

@Brink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice idea, but it would be torture to attend knowing that I'm not in a position to buy anything


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------

